

How to Access Gmail When It’s Down - edw519
http://lifehacker.com/5354314/how-to-access-gmail-when-its-down

======
est
How to make Google App's email functional when Gmail is completely down: set
alternative MX record.

~~~
there
which would do nothing to give you access to your emails already stored at
google.

